# IBGA question



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay I am trying to remember... do I have to be a member to register a goat? We paid $20 for each of my kids last year to become a member, plus registration fees for goats, and well they've never really used their membership for anything, and every once in a while they get a magazine that isn't IBGA specific.

I just feel since we aren't into it as a big breeder or showing in a lot of sanctioned shows...why do I have to dish out $20 for each of the kids?

Anyone know how it would work with registering the goats & tattooing if we did not renew membership and opted to register as non members? I can't remember how this worked last year, and I know i looked into it, but decided to do the membership.

I think their membership ends in March, I need to check. My son needs to get our buck transfered into his name as we haven't done that yet, plus we want to buy a couple of purebred or fullblood does in a few weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No ...you do not have to be a member.... if you do not use it much then ....I wouldn't become a member..... :wink: 

Tattoos and registering go on as normal.... you can still register any animal you want to.....If you already have a herd prefix under the association ..then ...that is all you will need.... But to make sure ..call the association... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam I will do that  I just don't see paying the $40 a year for something they don't use. They don't show the top quality type goats that go into those shows, and I don't want to get that extreme, I just want them to have fun in the area fairs. So saving that $40 to put towards something else <new clippers, new clothing or just registration of goats!>.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :thumb: 

Anything that we can save here and there.... really adds up.... :hi5:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

If it is set up like the ABGA, and I think it is, you just pay more per animal to register without the membership.

Last year I paid $60 for the membership + $16x2 to register the 2 doelings we kept.
If I would have not been a member it would have been $32x2 for my doelings and I would have saved money without the membership. 

This year we hope to have more kids. If we sell them with the papers for registering, it would be the buyers expense...not sure what we will do yet. We get a magazine every couple months, our name/email/website on the ABGA website...not sure if it is enough to justify $60, but if we end up registering 4 or more purebred animals ourselves this year, it will save us $. :shrug: 

I'd really much rather get a new clippers too! :thumb: I've been "shopping" for one since we got the goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya, I'm going to look into it before we decide, but I want to wait and see how many doelings we'll register. Our buck is double registered with IBGA/ABGA, but we only have one doe who is registered right now, she is a percentage doe 50% with IBGA - we sold the other 3 percentage doelings and registered buck that we had last year. 
Depending on if we have any doelings born from our 3 girls, we'll register the ones the kids want to use, and any extras would be sold registerable but the buyer pays the fees.

I may end up having to do membership again, but we'll see.

I want to buy at least 1 high percentage doe and 1 fullblood doe in the next month or so, so that would mean getting the buck transferred into my son's name, then the fee for 2 does plus any others they use for 4-H, it'll be a wait and see I guess to decide for sure what's the best way, it may be cheaper with the membership 

Clippers are a MUST. Last year I used a cheapo pair of pet clippers I got from Kmart LOL They did the job, but it took forever, and I think a better pair of horse clippers would be ideal. In fact later I want to post and find out a good, inexpensive pair plus what size attachments we need. I know with as WILD as our buck's winter coat is <he looks sooo ragged LOL>, I'll be wanting to buzz him when warm weather hits!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are going to have a lot of goats within the year to register or transfer... then I would get membership.... if not ...I would skip it.... :wink: 

Good luck.... :hi5:


----------

